

Google, here's how to fix Play Store for Android. - skbohra123
http://blog.ringad.net/google-please-fix-google-play-store

======
aw3c2
low quality flame bait with some issues the author feel strongly about, which
I cannot see as being anywhere near "the issues" of the store.

~~~
electrichead
The search really is terrible though. New apps don't get placed in the results
at all, even if they have the keyword in their titles. I can say this from
experience. If you actually go to page 8 or so, you even get to see popular
apps like angry birds pop up regardless of the search terms. I just think for
a company that made it big due to a search algorithm, the play store should at
least be decent at parsing titles and descriptions. My app was called Cyclic
Timer. Perform a search for "timer" and it doesn't show up at all in 20 pages,
yet irrelevant stuff like angry birds does.

